# Festplattenreceiveraufnahme als avi



## kar_sten (6. September 2007)

Hallo ich habe seit ein paar Monaten einen Festplattenreceiver. Dort kann ich auch einen Speicherstick einstecken und Aufnahmen auf diesen kopieren. Mache ich das und will mir diese dann am Computer anschauen, stellt sich dann heraus, dass sich eine Aufnahme aus vier Dateien zusammen setzt. Eine *.vix-Datei, eine *.vid-Datei, eine*.auxi-Datei und *.aud-Datei.

Wie kann ich daraus jetzt eine *.avi machen oder mir die Aufnahmen überhaupt angucken?


----------



## chmee (10. September 2007)

hilft immer weiter:

http://www.technisat.de/?site=service/download.php&produktID=1777&reload

Ist zum Konvertieren solcher Dateien in das Mpg-Format gedacht. Würde behaupten,
dass es kein Encodingvorgang ist, sondern nur ein Muxen und umbennenen.
Wenn es dann weiter transcodet werden soll, dann nimm halt VirtualDubMod.

mfg chmee


----------



## kar_sten (6. Oktober 2007)

Danke, mit der Software ist es möglich aus den bestehenden 4 Dateien eine *.mpg-Datei zu machen. Damit wäre mein Hauptproblem gelöst. Doch wie ich gesehen habe, soll es mit der Software auch möglich sein eine Verbindung mit dem Receiver aufzubauen, so dass ich die Videos über ein USB-Kabel direkt auf den PC übertragen kann (zur Zeit schließe ich eine externe Festplatte erst an den Receiver, dann an den PC). Doch wenn ich in den USB-Ausgang des Receivers, in das normalerweise die Festplatte kommt, eine USB-Kabel stecke und das andere Ende in den PC (dazu habe ich mir extra ein spezielles USB-Kabel gekauft, das auf beiden Seiten den selben Ausgang hat), kann er trotzdem keinen Receiver sehen.

Wisst ihr woran das liegt?
Was soll ich tun?


----------

